# Live topic?



## Lucky13 (May 18, 2009)

What are those *x*Live Topic that I see here and there after the headers?


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2009)

Pretty sure they are just topics that are being browsed at the moment by members/guests and are therefore 'live' because of the activity on them. I could be wrong though...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 18, 2009)

Sounds about right to me mate....thanks!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 18, 2009)

Anything u can do to either reomve the live topic gimmick Dave, or atleast afix an icon to it???


----------



## Marcel (May 19, 2009)

I actually like it. It tells you which posts have been added while you were reading.


----------



## Gnomey (May 19, 2009)

Yeah it is useful. David, an icon for it would be good and should be easy enough to sort out (or course it is low priority).

BTW --> I made this a new thread to save cluttering up the other thread.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 19, 2009)

Sorry about buddy!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 19, 2009)

While we're on the subject of missing icons/images, anyone else have missing images in thier manage images/upload panel?


----------

